# Fallout Shelter: Profi-Tipps zum Vault-Bau - mehr Rohstoffe, Räume kombinieren, Babys produzieren



## Maik Koch (18. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fallout Shelter: Profi-Tipps zum Vault-Bau - mehr Rohstoffe, Räume kombinieren, Babys produzieren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fallout Shelter: Profi-Tipps zum Vault-Bau - mehr Rohstoffe, Räume kombinieren, Babys produzieren


----------



## Kashban (18. August 2015)

Gute Tipps, danke dafür. Hier sind noch einige, die ganz nützlich sein können:

* Mehr Erfahrung durch Events*

Falls ein Ereignis eintritt (Feuer, Kakerlaken, Ratten usw.) sollte man soviele Bewohner wie möglich darauf ansetzen (außer Schwangere und Kinder). Selbst wenn die nicht rechtzeitig ankommen und das Problem schon beseitigt ist, erhalten sie trotzdem Erfahrung für ihren "Einsatz". 

*Bewaffnete erkennbar machen*

Im Falle eines Raiderangriffs oder bei Schädlingsbefall ist es bei steigender Bevölkerungszahl oft schwierig diejenigen herauszupicken, die bewaffnet sind. Deshalb sollte man diesen nach Möglichkeit auch eine Rüstung anziehen, damit man sie sofort erkennt. Dabei am besten nach Waffenschaden priorisieren. So hat man die effektivsten Kämpfer immer schnell bei der Hand. Alternativ bewaffnet man erst diejenigen, die am nächsten zur Vault-Tür arbeiten. 

*Raiderangriff erschweren*

Um Raidern das Eindringen so schwer wie möglich zu machen, sollten zwei schwerbewaffnete Bewohner immer nahe der Vaulttür stationiert sein. Nicht unbedingt direkt an der Tür, aber in angrenzenden Räumen, von wo man sie schnell herbei holen kann. Der Fahrstuhl kostet zusätzlich Zeit, also idealerweise auf der gleichen Ebene.

Desweiteren sollte man nach Möglichkeit einen weiteren Raum rechts vom Vault-Tor bauen und erst rechts davon den Aufzug nach unten weiterführen. In diesem Raum werden die Bewohner ebenfalls gut bewaffnet. Falls die Raider an den Verteidigern am Vault-Tor vorbeikommen, müssen sie sich erst durch einen weiteren Raum Bewaffneter kämpfen, bevor sie in die Vault einfallen können. Das ist allerdings mit einigen Umbaumaßnahmen verbunden, weil man durch das Tutorial gezwungen wird, den ersten Aufzug als Anknüpfpunkt zu verwenden.  

*Ödlandforscher wiederbeleben*

Auch gut ausgestattete Forscher können nach mehreren Stunden ins Gras beißen. Zum Glück kann man sie, wenn sie bis dahin fette Beute gemacht haben, für einen niedrigen dreistelligen Kronenbeitrag wieder auf die Beine bringen. Dabei verlieren sie weder Kronkorken noch gesammelte Ausrüstung oder Erfahrung. 

*Radiostation effektiver betreiben*

Lustig und effektiv: Beim Radio zählt Charisma und der Bonus der Schlafanzüge zählt auch da. Also die Moderatoren ruhig im Pyjama auf Sendung schicken. Möchte man zwei Bewohner zum Kinder machen zusammen bringen, kann man den DJs die Anzüge kurzfristig wegnehmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. August 2015)

Habe FS nach wenigen Tagen wieder genervt aufgegeben. da freut man sich über einen bereits gut ausgebauten Bunker mit über 40 Einwohner und dann dezimiert einem eine Maulwurfsratten- UND eine RAD-Kakerlakenplage die eigene Bevölkerung um 60% innerhalb von zehn Minuten. Herausforderungen sind ja etwas Schönes, aber so ein faktischer Wipe Out ist dann m. E. zuviel des "Guten". Bevor die Frage kommt, ja, alle Bewohner waren bewaffnet; mit den Maulwurfsratten wurde ich auch noch fertig - danach waren allerdings sämtliche StimPack-Vorräte erschöpft. Als dann keine fünf Minuten später die Kakerlaken eingefallen sind, war es das Ende meiner Vault.


----------



## McDrake (18. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Habe FS nach wenigen Tagen wieder genervt aufgegeben. da freut man sich über einen bereits gut ausgebauten Bunker mit über 40 Einwohner und dann dezimiert einem eine Maulwurfsratten- UND eine RAD-Kakerlakenplage die eigene Bevölkerung um 60% innerhalb von zehn Minuten. Herausforderungen sind ja etwas Schönes, aber so ein faktischer Wipe Out ist dann m. E. zuviel des "Guten". Bevor die Frage kommt, ja, alle Bewohner waren bewaffnet; mit den Maulwurfsratten wurde ich auch noch fertig - danach waren allerdings sämtliche StimPack-Vorräte erschöpft. Als dann keine fünf Minuten später die Kakerlaken eingefallen sind, war es das Ende meiner Vault.



Hoppla
Danke für die Vorwarnung.
Welche Levels hatten denn deine Bewohner?
Und wie hats mit der Ausrüstung ausgeschaut


----------



## Spassbremse (18. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hoppla
> Danke für die Vorwarnung.
> Welche Levels hatten denn deine Bewohner?
> Und wie hats mit der Ausrüstung ausgeschaut



Unterschiedlich - von Level 28 bis Level 1 (der Nachwuchs) war alles dabei.
Etwa 90% der Bewohner waren bewaffnet, aber abgesehen von einer Handvoll relativ guter Waffen (zweistelliger Schadensbereich) waren die meisten nur im Bereich ~5 Schaden. Die Roaches wüten übrigens nach wie vor in der Vault, ca. 20 Viecher, auf mehrere Räume verteilt.


----------



## McDrake (18. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Unterschiedlich - von Level 28 bis Level 1 (der Nachwuchs) war alles dabei.
> Etwa 90% der Bewohner waren bewaffnet, aber abgesehen von einer Handvoll relativ guter Waffen (zweistelliger Schadensbereich) waren die meisten nur im Bereich ~5 Schaden. Die Roaches wüten übrigens nach wie vor in der Vault, ca. 20 Viecher, auf mehrere Räume verteilt.



Hmm
Unschön.

Wäre cool, wenn man Selbstschussanlagen installieren könnte.
Hab zZ auch ein wenig das Problem, dass beinahe alle Frauen Schwanger sind und somit im Kampf nicht eingreifen :/


----------



## Spassbremse (18. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hmm
> Unschön.
> 
> Wäre cool, wenn man Selbstschussanlagen installieren könnte.
> Hab zZ auch ein wenig das Problem, dass beinahe alle Frauen Schwanger sind und somit im Kampf nicht eingreifen :/



Als Konsequenz daraus werde ich das Spiel jetzt übrigens nicht mehr anrühren, so lange dieses Problem nicht zumindest etwas entschärft wurde - man findet im Web durchaus einige Berichte, wo Spieler klagen, dass ganze Vaults durch zu heftige "infestations" entvölkert wurden. So macht FS jedenfalls keinen Spaß.


----------



## Loosa (18. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Habe FS nach wenigen Tagen wieder genervt aufgegeben. da freut man sich über einen bereits gut ausgebauten Bunker mit über 40 Einwohner und dann dezimiert einem eine Maulwurfsratten- UND eine RAD-Kakerlakenplage die eigene Bevölkerung um 60% innerhalb von zehn Minuten. Herausforderungen sind ja etwas Schönes, aber so ein faktischer Wipe Out ist dann m. E. zuviel des "Guten".



Kamen denn die Angriffe von alleine oder hattest du versucht Räume zu beschleunigen? Wenn ich mein Glück nicht durch Beschleunigen herausforderte kamen die Plagen nicht so fürchterlich oft. Ich hab's aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr gespielt, vielleicht haben sich die Gefahren ja mittlerweile erhöht. Dass es einen Wipeout verursacht ist natürlich unlustig.


Ab einer gewissen Vault-Größe wurden die Herausforderungen bei mir jedenfalls reichlich klein. Ich glaub ich hatte zuletzt gut über 100 Bewohner, alle gut ausgerüstet und meine größte Sorge war jedem eine Beschäftigung zu finden.


----------



## McDrake (18. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Kamen denn die Angriffe von alleine oder hattest du versucht Räume zu beschleunigen? Wenn ich mein Glück nicht durch Beschleunigen herausforderte kamen die Plagen nicht so fürchterlich oft. Ich hab's aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr gespielt, vielleicht haben sich die Gefahren ja mittlerweile erhöht. Dass es einen Wipeout verursacht ist natürlich unlustig.
> 
> 
> Ab einer gewissen Vault-Größe wurden die Herausforderungen bei mir jedenfalls reichlich klein. Ich glaub ich hatte zuletzt gut über 100 Bewohner, alle gut ausgerüstet und meine größte Sorge war jedem eine Beschäftigung zu finden.



Hab jetzt auch gleich ein paar Raider-Angriffe hintereinander gehabt die mich ein paar Gesundheitspakete gekostet haben.
:/

Ich werd jetzt die medizinische Versorgung ein wenig pushen.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Kamen denn die Angriffe von alleine oder hattest du versucht Räume zu beschleunigen? Wenn ich mein Glück nicht durch Beschleunigen herausforderte kamen die Plagen nicht so fürchterlich oft. Ich hab's aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr gespielt, vielleicht haben sich die Gefahren ja mittlerweile erhöht. Dass es einen Wipeout verursacht ist natürlich unlustig.



Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Beschleunigung verwendet. Die Maulwurfsratten erschienen in einem unbenutzten Trainingsraum und breiteten sich zu schnell aus, was ca. 2 Leuten das Leben gekostet hat. Danach waren meine Stimpacks (Lagergrenze bei 25) fast auf null und etliche Bewohner zumindest angeschlagen. Da ich durch Beschleunigung keinen weiteren Unfall riskieren wollte, habe ich auf das Ende des nächsten SP-Produktionszyklus gewartet. Es sind keine fünf Minuten vergangen, da kamen die Kakerlaken und haben ca. 20 Leute getötet. Aktueller Stand meiner Vault: 18 Personen, von ehemals 40 Bewohnern, wobei einer im Ödland unterwegs ist (der evtl. jetzt auch tot ist, da der Overseer den Rückzug angetreten hat).

Ich bin ja fast dankbar für Raider-Angriffe, denn die lassen sich eigentlich problemlos stoppen und kosten ziemlich konstant nur ca. 3-4 StimPacks.

Ich will gar nicht wissen, was Deathclaws anstellen, wenn schon Maulwurfsratten und Radroaches problemlos eine Vault zerlegen können.


----------



## iwa (18. August 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Habe FS nach wenigen Tagen wieder genervt aufgegeben. da freut man sich über einen bereits gut ausgebauten Bunker mit über 40 Einwohner und dann dezimiert einem eine Maulwurfsratten- UND eine RAD-Kakerlakenplage die eigene Bevölkerung um 60% innerhalb von zehn Minuten. Herausforderungen sind ja etwas Schönes, aber so ein faktischer Wipe Out ist dann m. E. zuviel des "Guten". Bevor die Frage kommt, ja, alle Bewohner waren bewaffnet; mit den Maulwurfsratten wurde ich auch noch fertig - danach waren allerdings sämtliche StimPack-Vorräte erschöpft. Als dann keine fünf Minuten später die Kakerlaken eingefallen sind, war es das Ende meiner Vault.



So ähnlich wie du das beschreibst war das bei mir gestern auch. Maulwurfratten haben einen unbenutzten Raum angegriffen und das Spiel hat sich geweigert, dass ich da Leute hinschicke. Das wurden dann plötzlich immer mehr und die haben sich dann auf andere Räume verteilt. Das Ende vom Lied war auch bei mir, dass über die Hälfte meiner Bewohner tot war. 

Ich habe es allerdings geschafft, die Produktion so weit am Laufen zu halten, dass ich die Toten nach und nach wiederbeleben konnte. Gerade eben habe ich den letzten wiederbelebt. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was mich das jetzt insgesamt an Kronkorken gekostet hat.

Inzwischen sind bei mir alle Bewohner auch bewaffnet. Jetzt gehts erstmal ans Upgraden der Ausrüstung.

Mich würde in diesem Zug mal interessieren, wie das Spiel die Schwere der Angriffe skaliert. Das ist ja ganz offensichtlich abhängig von der Anzahl der Bewohner.


----------



## TheSinner (21. August 2015)

Mal eben noch einen Rat nebenbei zum Thema Verteidigung des Vaults:

Es ist ziemlich sinnfrei Geld in die Aufrüstung der Vault-Tür zu stecken, ebenso wie es nicht nötig ist irgendwen im Eingangsbereich zu positionieren - das schadet sogar der Produktivität. Inwiefern?

Ganz einfach: 
Bei mir sitzen im 3-Raum-Diner welches direkt auf der obersten Ebene rechts neben dem Vault-Eingangsbereich gebaut wurde 6 schwerbewaffnete Bewohner (mit hoher Beweglichkeit versteht sich zwecks Produktivität). Wenn dann die Raider kommen sprengen sie kurz die Vault-Tür (bis sie sich magischerweise regeneriert  ) und stürmen in ihr Verderben. Sie fahren niemals, jemals, ever den Fahrstuhl hinab in die verwundbareren Gegenden, nope. Wie die Lemminge stürzen sie ins Diner und sterben dort im Kugelhagel.

Kuurzum: Raider sind die geringste Bedrohung für mich, noch unter Feuersbrünsten - und zudem arbeiten meine Bewohner brav vor sich hin, keine unproduktiven Wachtrupps etc.


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Mal eben noch einen Rat nebenbei zum Thema Verteidigung des Vaults:
> 
> Es ist ziemlich sinnfrei Geld in die Aufrüstung der Vault-Tür zu stecken, ebenso wie es nicht nötig ist irgendwen im Eingangsbereich zu positionieren - das schadet sogar der Produktivität. Inwiefern?
> 
> ...



Hab zwar erst 50 Bewohner, aber ichs sehs inzwischen auch so.
Der Eingang wird ja eh geknackt und ist bei mir auch leer, da er ja nix produziert.
Danach kommt eine (inzwischen leere) Residenz.
Darauf folgt allerdings eine 3er-Kraftwerk mit meinen gut ausgerüsteten Arbeitern.
Meist überstehen die Raider nicht mel jenen Raum. Wenn doch: Danach kommt noch ein 1er-Kraftwerk.
"Leider" sind auch jene Arbeiter gut gerüstet. Sollten also pösen Purchen da auch fliehen wollen, müssen sie wieder durchs 3er-Kraftwerk zurück.
Aber so weit kam noch keine gegnerische Truppe.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Maulwurfsratten erschienen in einem unbenutzten Trainingsraum und breiteten sich zu schnell aus..



Vielleicht hilfts einfach auch, wenn man nicht zu schnell expandiert und so genug hochlevelige Leute im Bunker hat, welche somit mehr Schaden nehmen können.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass wenn man mehrere Räume hat, in welchen sich keine Person befindet, mehr Kakerlaken auftauchen. In jenen Räumen sind ja auch Ratten zu sehen.
Die verschwinden aber schon dann, wenn Kinder oder Erwachsene ohne Job durchgehen.


----------



## McDrake (22. August 2015)

Ach ja...
Es gibt natürlich auch einen einfachen "Trick", wenn man grad keine Stimpacks verbrauchen will:
Sin viele Bewohner angeschlagen, einfach ausloggen.
In unserer Abwesenheit regenerieren sich die Bewohner, ohne Gefahr zu laufen von Raidern, Feuer oder sonstigem Übel dabei gestört zu werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. August 2015)

Mein Vault hat 124 Bewohner bei 94% Zufriedenheit. 

Ich spiele nicht mehr so regelmäßig, aber zwischendurch macht es immer wieder Spaß. 

Die Verteidigung des Vaults läuft auch eigentlich ziemlich gut, aber Todeskrallen sind echt übel. Die wechseln die Räume so schnell, dass selbst sehr gut bewaffnete Bewohner sie ziehen lassen müssen.


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

So... nach 60 Bewohnern sind dann auch mal die Todeskrallen ein paar mal zu Besuch gewesen.
Geringe Verluste, welche ich mit genügend Kronkorken an Lager wieder zum Leben erweckt habe.

Dabei kam mir noch folgender Tipp in den Sinn.
Charaktere mit hoher Stufe, immer in den oberen Etagen platzieren.
Denn dort kommen die Viecher ja auch zuerst hin.
Jene Charaktere mit niedrigerem Level und somit weniger Hitpoints, in den unteren Etagen stärker werden lassen.
Aber auch da in jeder Etage 1-2 stärkere Arbeiter einstellen, damit die im Notfall schnell vor Ort sind, wenn was passiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. August 2015)

Todesfälle gab es bei den Todeskrallenangriffen in meinem Vault nicht, abrücke Viecher walzen einfach extrem nervig durch zwei Etagen, bevor sie tot sind. Nervige Viecher. [emoji3]


----------



## McDrake (24. August 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Todesfälle gab es bei den Todeskrallenangriffen in meinem Vault nicht, abrücke Viecher walzen einfach extrem nervig durch zwei Etagen, bevor sie tot sind. Nervige Viecher. [emoji3]



Hab da oben halt auch einige schwache Charaktere gehabt, welche zwar durch Training hohe Fertigkeiten hatten, aber eben erst Lvl 2.
Da gehts dann halt relativ schnell, wenn so eine Klaue den Raum betritt.
Jetzt sind oben jene mit den höchsten Stufen und den grössten Knarren.
Mal schauen, wies beim nächsten Angriff ausschaut.
Raider kommen inzwischen grad mal noch zum ersten Raum.

Was ich im Übrigen bei dem spiel ganz toll finde, ist das Verhalten der Bewohner nach einem Zwischenfall:
Alle gehen wieder an ihren ursprünglichen Arbeitsplatz zurück. Man muss nicht jedes mal alles wieder so sortieren, wies vor einem Überfall war.
Sowas wünscht man sich bei so manchen Strategiespielen.

Ich hoffe ja, dass Shelter ein Vorgeschmack für Fallout4 sein wird, in dem man ja auch seine Basis aufbauen kann.
Da weiss ich jetzt schon, dass ich (zu) viel Zeit mit dem Basismanagement verbringen werde


----------



## HowdyM (16. Juli 2016)

Bringen Bewohner, die im Lagerraum eingesetzt sind, etwas?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juli 2016)

HowdyM schrieb:


> Bringen Bewohner, die im Lagerraum eingesetzt sind, etwas?



Sie haben dort keine aktive Funktion.
Wenn man aber mal einen über hat, kann man ihn dort abstellen.
Außerdem können dort eingesetzte Bewohner gegen Feuer und Plagen in diesen Räumen kämpfen.


----------



## Stefanhw (28. Juli 2016)

Habe bis jetzt 100 Bewohner 93% sind zufrieden , was Nervt sind die Todeskrallenangriffen habe jetzt in der ersten und Zweiten Etage Starke Leute stehen mit Starken Waffen . Schwangere Frauen habe ich alle ganz unten im Vault stehen .
Wenn ich räume Baue bau ich die so das ich 3 Verbinden kann .
12-15 Leute schicke ich ins Ödland...
Ich habe denn Vault eingang auf das Maximum Ausgebaut ,aber irgend wie macht es kein unterschied das Tor geht noch immer recht schnell Kaputt.
Es fehlen Verteidigungs Anlagen draussen .
Habe dazu noch 3 mal Mr. Handy und 3 Tiere


----------



## Stefanhw (28. Juli 2016)

Testt...


----------

